# What's a Wild Wizard Raid?



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Today was one of those craptastic work days ... my clients bombarded me with rush, rush projects because all of them turned a three-day weekend into a four, disappearing on Friday in addition to Monday's holiday. So I am in a FOUL mood when I get home.

And then my face gets blown off. Now I have the craptastic day, foul mood and no face.

*WTF IS A WILD WIZARD RAID?*

Bamadoc77 led off the carnage hitting me with a Torano Signature Series, an RP 1992, an '06 Triny Coloniales and an '07 Monte #2. Thanks, Stewart ... I'm now tumbling headlong down the CC slope.









68TriShield is a mod. He's supposed to set an example for the rest of the community. Apparently that example includes wreaking havoc on unsuspecting innocents. He sends a couple of his fav "go to" sticks, the AF Flora Fina 8-5-8 plus a couple ISOMs: a '98 HdM du Prince & a '99 LS Breva. (I'm throwing abbreviations around like I know what the hell they mean -- I don't.) And because Dave turned 50 this year, he thought it might be fun to send me a 50 year old stick: a '58 Roi Tan. The cigar is seven years older than I am!









So now I'm pooping myself a little; sweating like a fat guy in a crowded subway car. I have to ask; I have to know.

Out goes the PM to Mssrs. Bamadoc77 & 68TriShield:

_"...I'm just sorta' hoping the two of you were chatting one day and decided "let's bomb Vin," and that it's not part of some larger effort. I'm feeling a little self-conscious about all the love coming my way recently. Care to put my mind at ease?"_

Back somes the reply:

"_might wanna clean a little more room in your cooler_"

*CRAP *


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Hope u enjoy em....YOU are worth it and deserving of it.......................................and BTW you oughta be (as we say in the South) "Sweating like a whore in church" right about now


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

hmm...

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

What a terrific hit. 

Enjoy Vin. Very deserving gorilla you are.

Are those labels from your label machine?


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

MWAHAHAHAA :gn


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, nice hit there :tu


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

I have no idea if MarkinCA meant for his bomb to be part of this little fussilade or not, but he adds his scary-faced avatar to the mix by smashing me with a couple mmmmmmmmm, goooood Camachos, an RP 1990, an IT Maduro and something completely foreign to me: an Avalon Juke Series. (Mark, you gotta' fill me in on that one.)


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

still should be a few more reporting for duty tomorrow in your mailbox..........get the K-Y ready, cause U R GON N A GET F U X ED............:r:r:r:r(BOMBING WISE)


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey Vin............remember that club we where talking about earlier today...........I don wanna be part of it no more..............it looks like someone dun went and blew up yer clubhouse.

Looks like you are getting some mighty fine additions to your collection amigo.

Also looks like you are getting hit by some of the best that CS has to offer.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

It appears that the USPS was a tad busy just before the Memorial Day weekend, and that a few of us were on the same 'wavelength' regarding Vinnies well being. From the sound of it, there just could be more 'TLC' on its way:r Nice looking selection of missles Bamadoc77 & 68TriShield:tu

Enjoy those sticks Vinnie. And now, I gots to climb back into my tree...:ss

Vin, I forgot to add. The Avalon Juke Red was part of a recent 'pass' I was involved in and thought I would share one of those sticks with you. Don't know too much about them yet, but you might research here:

http://www.avaloncigars.com/


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I knew that Wizard stuff was gonna bite you in the ass.  
HEhehehehehehe


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Ouch!!!

Sweet hits!!!:tu


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

there is more to come.

muhahhahhahahaha


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Great smackdown on a great guy!!! That must have improved your day! Sounds like there is more on the way!

:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

I categorically deny sending anything to anyone!!!!!


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

Ouch, that's gotta hurt. You got destroyed!! And there is more coming------ That is freakin hilarious! Glad it's you lol.


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Its :mn:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn TIME

0103 8555 7494 2036 6073


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys - Don't get all riled if you don't see more pics later today. I have an issue I need to deal with that will take me out of town this afternoon and late into the evening. One of my teenagers needs a real life smackdown, and since he lives with his mom in Maine, it's a bit of a haul on my part to go deliver it. But deliver it I will.:hn

Teenagers!


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Remember if you are going to beat them dont leave any marks.
Just break out the Psych warfare on them.

Disclaimer
Ahbroody does not endorse the beating of ones children. There are however special circumstances which may require the use of force or fear to help a teenager to understand your point of view.


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ahbroody said:


> Just break out the Psych warfare on them.


Just look him straight in the eye and tell him you're disappointed in him. I was recently a teenager (so glad to be out of that phase lol) and when my father would do this to me, I felt like the biggest piece of Chit in the world.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

massphatness said:


> Hey guys - Don't get all riled if you don't see more pics later today. I have an issue I need to deal with that will take me out of town this afternoon and late into the evening. One of my teenagers needs a real life smackdown, and since he lives with his mom in Maine, it's a bit of a haul on my part to go deliver it. But deliver it I will.:hn
> 
> Teenagers!


Hehehe.
Be careful with that.
The ex called me last week cause the 11 year old daughter needed an ass whipping. She "ran away" again. Last time we had the long talk, I even told her to hide in the garage next door and I'd come get her on a moment's notice so that she wouldn't put herself in harm's way.
Didn't work.
So I hunted her up and revved up her buttcheeks for her like I had promised when we had the talk.
Now It's been made clear to me by the ex that somehow I misinterpreted "come whip Rebekah's ass" as meaning "come whip Rebekah's ass."
She hasn't run away again though. Seems to be working out okay.
Now if the ex forgets I live on this planet, it'll all be fine.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

03071790000146771928


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

shilala said:


> Hehehe.
> Be careful with that.
> The ex called me last week cause the 11 year old daughter needed an ass whipping. She "ran away" again. Last time we had the long talk, I even told her to hide in the garage next door and I'd come get her on a moment's notice so that she wouldn't put herself in harm's way.
> Didn't work.
> ...


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

Great hits in Vin, congrats all. Looks like he needs a little time to smoke a few.


----------



## ja3480 (Nov 21, 2007)

Love it when Vin gets smacked around !!!! He deserves every bit he gets!!! GREAT BOTL!!!
Nice hit guys!!!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Nuthin' to see here ... everyone just move along.

(Al - the kid will live to see another day. A heartfelt, if clumsy, apology to his mom helped immensely. Thanks for the pep talk earlier.)


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

Updates............


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Aren't we in trade......those look tasty....hint hint:dr


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

rck70 said:


> Aren't we in trade......those look tasty....hint hint:dr


I'll send you the cello after I smoke them. The aroma alone is something to experience.


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

ir13 said:


> Updates............


didn't answer the question vinny boy

stearns


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

stearns said:


> didn't answer the question vinny boy
> 
> stearns


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*TODAY'S MAIL BAG ...*









I'm gonna' lead off the festivites by asking "Who the hell is Kevin Jones from Murrieta, CA?" He's a mysterious devil, that's who he is. No note. Nuthin. Just some great looking sticks: a couple of Bolis, a Sol Cubana (highly touted by cigar.com) and an unbanded torp. HEY KEV -- A LITTLE HELP, BRO!









I'm not even sure the next one is part of Wild Wizard Raid (WWR, for short). But four things that ahbroody knows: I love me some Gurkhas, I recently had a very bad Opus experience on eBay, I'm dangling off the CC slope and I am an avowed cookie slut. Apparently Mrs. Ahbroody is handy in the kitchen because I seriously doubt Mike could whip up the batch of deliciousness I just tasted. I'll give him props on the sticks though: an Opus X, an 8 y.o. Punch RS #12, a Royal Brigade and my fav Gurka, the Regent. He does call me his biatch at the end of letter. Bro, you be careful. Your mouth's writing checks your body may not be able to cash.









Let's stay with the cookies, shall we? Stearns thought he'd jump on this little party by sending off cookies of his own. I'm guessing Mom Stearns might have had something to do with it because rumor has it Ben can't boil water without help. He obviously packed them though because he threw in piece of crusty bread. Some kind of message, no doubt. The sticks, though? Stearns can pick sticks: Gurkhas across the board, and the Regent has a few years under it's belt.









SwissPost even got in on the fun:


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

And there's more ... there's always more. Why is there always more? Well, according to Albert (awsmith4), some guy name Joey thinks I need smacking around. Albert? Do you always do everything your friends tell you to? If they jumped off a bridge would you jump off a bridge? (My mom always used to say that to me ... I love my mom.) Anyway, Mr. Bridgejumper sends me a little package of slappage that includes a Gurkha Shaggy (man, I'm getting a lot of Gurkhas), DPG JJ, a couple Perdomos and a Don Tomas.










JordanWexler also threw Joey under the bus. There's too many Jordan's on Club Stogie -- are you Jordan#1 or a completely different Jordan? Whichever Jordan you are, you taste is cigars is superb. The NuB Habano is my favorite of the NuBs, there's a Sancho Panza in the mix, I keep hearing good things about the Partagas Black and Mr. Padron's Serie 1926 is nothing short of superb.









So there you have it, all you cigar pr0n addicts. I'm going to grab my label maker and sit out on th deck and have a smoke.

Bastages.


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

Go play with your toys Vin.....Nice job Guy's. Next time let me play!!!!
( I have a few friends)


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

One of the best for one of the best.

Great job and enjoy Vin.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I was wondering just what was under the 'lid' of that Partagas box? Thats a nice collection of smokes you got there Vin. Enjoy one of those delicious cookies for me please...:ss


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

I like jumping off bridges


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

This an awesome display of carnage on a great BOTL:tu


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Glad they got there alright.
Knew nothing of the WWR, but glad I had good timing. Dont fondel my wifes cookies to much you dirty whore. 
Nothing wrong with being a Gurkha whore. I love certain sticks myself :tu.

You are still my Biatch!!:bx:bx


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

MarkinCA said:


> I was wondering just what was under the 'lid' of that Partagas box? Thats a nice collection of smokes you got there Vin. Enjoy one of those delicious cookies for me please...:ss


Don't ask. Don't tell.

And the cookies -- oh yeah!:chk


----------



## Mikepd (May 26, 2008)

Vin looks like you have quite some friends there  Just be happy you didn't get anything from Jordan#2 (yet) cause it could just include some KK's and no not the death by doughnut style KK...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Aren't we in trade......those look tasty....hint hint:dr


Hmm requesting what cigars to send in the NST? tsk tsk :ss

Nice additional hittage on the Vinster!!!


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

you deserve every bruise and cut this raid gives you. for the record, mama stearns only made the cookie dough, big boy stearns did the rest. and the bread is to keep the cookies soft, since you're a softy :tu

enjoy bucko

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

stearns said:


> for the record, mama stearns only made the cookie dough, *big boy stearns* did the rest.


Is that what she calls you?


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Is that what she calls you?


Oh lets not go there please 

Nice hit guys, very deserving target too !

Chas


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

And the hits just keep on comin' Love to see the carnage!!

Love to see you made an example of Vin! Just love it!! :r


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

actually, it's what #2's mom does, i just figured it would fit in here

stearns


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

And there is still more to come. :tg


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ir13 said:


> And there is still more to come. :tg


Yeah!:r:r:r


----------



## JordanWexler (Mar 29, 2008)

Sup Vin,

Glad you enjoyed the selection of smokes - joey had me convinced you deserved it 

As for the 'Jordan' situation:

Savvy: #1
JE3146: #2
Me(JordanWexler): #3


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey Vin,

What time will you be posting today's carnage?


----------



## ir13 (Jan 28, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Hey Vin,
> 
> What time will you be posting today's carnage?


:tpd: He might have to recover from todays carnage. :tg


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

ir13 said:


> :tpd: He might have to recover from todays carnage. :tg


:tpd: and :tpd: It may have been "too much" for Vin and he probably went to bed to get some much needed rest...:ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

...vin still alive?

stearns


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Day 3 of WWR and the Hits Just Keep on Comin'*

neoflex hit me with a sweet box of deliciousness that included a CAO Brazilia, an AF Sungrown, a DPG Black, a Tat Havana VI and a 5 Vegas Miami. The boy knows my flavor profile, I'll say that much. (A lot of guys included the puzzled wizard dude in their notes -- I get a kick outta' that guy every time I see him.)









I used to think GoodFella was ... well ... a good fella until I realized his name doesn't so much describe his persona as it does his La Casa Nostra inclinations to have me _sleep with the fishes._ (And not FishForFree, if you catch my drift.) This Mafia soldier gave me an offer I couldn't refuse when he blasted me with an Opus X that's been chillin for a couple years, a CAO eXtreme, a Boli from somewhere south of Miami, a Punch and a 5 Vegas Miami (the Mafia loves Miami).









The mastermind behind Wild Wizard Raid is Crazy Joey aka ir13. He rambles on in a nice letter about the reasons behind this hit, but I just think the guy is loco. Somewhere he saw I was a fan of the now discontinued CAO eXtreme, so the muther figgin' bastage sends me a BOX of them -- that's right a full box, not a 5 or 10 sticks: a FULL BOX. He also granted my wish in the NC MAW by throwing in an '06 Camacho Liberty. Then just to kick me while I was down, he tossed in a second '06 Camacho Liberty.

Props Joey -- I appreciate you organizing this thing. It's just another in a long list of amazing examples of how crazy good this place is.









So are we done? Can I go back to rebuilding my life now? Yes? No?

Just in case ...


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

BEAT DOWN

no matter how many times you say you don't, you deserve every bit of this

stearns


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

massphatness said:


> Just in case ...


Is that your travel humi Vin? Use that to get the smokes from your mailbox to the house?

Great job guys!!!!!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ROTFingFLMAO!!!!!!

:mn:gn:mn:gn:mn:gn

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk

Great job to Joey and his Crew!


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Nice nice nice (and that is an understatement, I know)


----------



## SmokeyNL (Apr 9, 2008)

very cool guys, great job


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Just when I thought it was safe to sit on the front porch again, Ritan swoops in from the Far East and adds an exclamation point to the Wild Wizard Raid. Richard did me up righteous with an Oliva G Tubo, a Party D4 from 2007 and a RASS from 2006. The two coronas to the right are "mystery" smokes. I'm guessing it's a local stick &#8230; looking forward to sampling one of these once they've had a couple weeks to rest up.

Thanks, Richard!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Like I said, it makes me so happy to see you getting the :BS kicked out of you!!


It's a great day!!!!!!!

:ss


----------



## Gargoyle (Mar 2, 2008)

Sweet hits there! Enjoy it Vin! Very deserving of the carnage.


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn Vin! Are you spittin up blood yet?


----------

